# help still with bonding



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

I've been working slowly with Rocky and Rosie to get them used to me. But last night it seemed like Rocky toke steps back from becoming tame. The other day he would eat some millet while i held it but was still wary. But last night it seemed like he was totally wild. He was eating some and letting my finger touch his head but then he started to bite my fingers so i told him no in a strong voice and toke the food away. When i went to go give the treat to him after he calmed down he wouldn't even let me put my hand in the cage he would try to bite my hand as soon as i tried to my hand in. What should i do?? Also Rosie was eating from my hand and then when Rocky wanted some he would bite her to get her to move. What should i do i just got them a huge cage and i don't really want to move them. They also don't have their wings clipped and i can't get them done anywhere near here. Help!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

What would have been a better way to handle that situation is not back off in the first place. I also wouldn't have told him no. The fact that he was letting you touch his head is something that in his mind you should be honored to experience. These little guys can be very picky and if you aren't giving them head scratches just right they will give your hand a little beak battle. Not intended to hurt you by any stretch but actually including you in their own way of communicating. They would treat a mate in the same way if they were not getting it right. They generally give you a little what for then go right back into a bow to give you another chance. It could also be that while he was trying to eat millet a finger on his head was just an annoyance. You have to understand they don't always want to be touched. The fact that he was punished for it may have been a step backward in building trust. You will have to work up to it again. Just remember that if when he does that and it doesn't actually hurt...he's just trying in his way to let you know he doesn't like it that way.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> What would have been a better way to handle that situation is not back off in the first place. I also wouldn't have told him no.


Time to confuse the OP with a different opinion! I wouldn't have told the bird no in a stern voice because that amounts to punishment (assuming that the bird feels threatened by this tone of voice). But I WOULD back off and I'd take the treats with me. Birds nip us (and each other) as a "back off" signal, and it's likely to escalate if you insist on keeping your finger in his face when he doesn't want it there. Don't act scared or jerk away abruptly, just calmly withdraw as if you just happened to lose interest in the bird, and don't talk to him or look at him while you're doing it. When you do it in this offhand way, it falls into the category of "ignoring unwanted behavior" which is a generally-recommended component of positive reinforcement behavior. Yes, you are removing something that the bird wants (the millet) but that doesn't cause the problems that arise from inflicting something on him that he (presumably) doesn't want like scolding him. It just teaches him that the millet goes away if he nips, which should help to discourage nipping. If you stop touching his head but DON'T remove the treat, then nipping just became a rewarding behavior.

After a few seconds you can resume the treat offerings but this time try to avoid provoking him into biting you. Avoiding bites is always the best policy, so if you can figure out what went wrong in the past it will help you avoid making the same mistakes in the future. 

One advantage of millet spray is that it comes in big pieces. If you're having problems with the birds fighting for the opportunity to take some from your hand, see if you can position your hand so they can easily share. Having your hand between the birds usually works pretty well.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

ok ill try that u was very happy when he let me scratch his head and i sort of thought that he might of not wanted is head pet. the problem was that when i went to give the treat after withdrawing he would even let my hand in the cage. he was sitting on the perch by the door with his beak open ready to bit. thanks fo the advice i will try it. when you said that they would do that to a mate the same way i thought about it and figured that Rocky and Rosie do it to each other also. Rocky will be preening Rosie and then after awhile she will bite him and they will get in a little pecking battle then back off. thanks again


----------

